# appel aux suisses et aux belges



## macinside (16 Octobre 2000)

j'ai cassé la façade de mon zip interne de g4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 en france c'est quasi mission impossible pour en avoir une, a l'origine on pouvait l'achetter a part mais la pluspart des gens achettaient un zip ide moins chers chez un revendeurs pc et comandaient la façade ensuite. En Suisse ou en Belgique peut-on l'avoir facillement ?

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## JackSim (18 Octobre 2000)

La situation est la même en Suisse. Regarde ce message de Jo qui travaille chez un revendeur suisse : http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum6/HTML/000112.html 


------------------
*JackSim*

[Ce message à été édité par JackSim (Édité le 17 Octobre 2000).]


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2000)

j'ai trouvé sur révendeur sur paris qui en vends, j'attend de la récevoir et je donne l'adresse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------

